# question about union apprenticeship



## unionwirewoman (Sep 7, 2008)

Not sure what to tell you on how to answer your questions other than to be honest and be yourself . I'm a third year out of 768 and was 2cnd on the list for 2 years . It should be pretty easy , depending on how the work situation is around you . Just watch your back once you get in , stand your ground when they try to **** you around . The Union is great....it just depends on who your local "poloticians " are...aka BA , State director . When you get in...go to your meetings , know what's going on in your local . The Union is only as strong as it's members . 

Good luck on you interveiw.......


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Good time to get started, there is a lot of work out of LU191.


----------



## jasonl (Jun 24, 2008)

yeah thats what i have been told how is work on your end with LU970


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I was at the Hall on Thursday paying dues. Cameron Glass in starting to wrap up, just a couple short calls. I have actually been working maintenance for the last 3 years at a chlorine plant, but we are just starting 3 projects that will be all union. I'm not sure what kind of manpower. Probably peak at 10-15 men.


----------

